# Crested Figuritas?



## jerryd (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, my Figuritas have started producing crested birds and muffed birds. I have been breeding Figuritas for 10 or 12 years with no new birds being introduced. Has any one seen crested Figs, I have seen pics of them grouse legged. 
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Iam not a genetics person, but I did keep figuritas and none had a crest.
My thinking is maybe your line was out crossed at sometime with oriental frills, and this trait is a throw back.. but that is just a guess. Hopefully an expert or anyone who is more knowledgeable will chime in!


----------

